# puppy "back talking"



## Lestra08 (Jun 22, 2009)

This may be a silly question but I just want to make sure I shouldn't be concerned. Our GSD pup "back talks" sometimes when I tell her no about something or not to do something she is doing. I think it is really cute when she does it but is this some kind of early indicator of a behavior problem in the future? Should I be concerned that it means she will not be obedient when she is an adult? 

Tracy K


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I've heard that bark before!

You just have a little 'verbal' tiger (GSD puppy) by the tail.

Just make her toe the line and the backtalk will go away but she'll probably always be a talker.


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Cheyenne my 5 year old still back-talks occasionally, but she always does what I tell her to while she does it. She's such a brat.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

hehe.. my 11 weeks old pup does the same thing. he'll arf arf me as if he's throwing a temper tandrum yet he'll still do as I tell him but at a slower pace and dragging along like a spoiled child. I think this is normal for a puppy, as long as you don't encourage it or laugh at it when it happens. Do NOT yell back as this will most likely trigger his behavior to continue to adulthood. 

I normally would just in a higher tone "HEY!", then follow thru with what I wanted him to do and then wait until he calms back down to reapply affection moments later.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax will be 2 this fall and she talks back constantly. It doesn't bother me but we'll never do obedience so it's justs not an issue.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My 7 y/o warbles and moans at me when he's excited and does not particularly want to do what I'm asking. It may sound hokey, but there are "levels" of asking and when I get the backtalk I'm merely suggesting to him what I'd like done. If I use my stern command voice he never yaps at me, it's a different gear he's in at time I suppose.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd say it's pretty normal.

Some dogs grow right out of it, some don't. She's just letting you know she's not too happy with what you're making her do...kind of throwing a tantrum.

As long as she's obliging and she's not getting aggressive or anything like that, I wouldn't worry at all.

Marshall still does it every once in a while, but he's mostly grown out of it.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lainey has done it a couple of times, I just repeat the command in a calm tone and she justs goes ahead and does what I asked. It's actually cute when she does it but don't tell her that LOL!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna doesn't back talk, but she can give some serious stink-eye and do the "huff" thing....


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL I was about to ask about this... If I tell J "NO!" he will do a fake snap at me, go "ROO! ROO!" And then run away real fast like I'm about to eat him. then sneak back and start trying to bully me into playing... Aren't puppies great? Waking up a 5am to "Rarrrf!! *metal bars on teeth noise*", going to bed at 12... Finding out that your lovely Chillow won't be in use this summer because it magically sprung forty-five little leaks... The older dog's losing their minds and much tormenting, razor teeth... No leaving the house for more than an hour or two - if he hasn't eaten and had a drink in the last hour... Being ignored completely when you go "Come here! Come on! *waves arms and makes funny noises* Let's go!".. More "NOOO!!! Don't eat that!" 's than you do with a human puppy-er-baby...

I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

"ROO! ROO!" Inara does this all the time!! Lol!!! She'll shake her head and make these deep noises and stomp her feet, throwing in a couple of fake snaps. I just tell her to knock it off in a firm voice and she'll stop, but she'll give me this heart melting pouty look. It cracks me up every time, lol.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

Buddy did that as a puppy and still does it occassionally when he's excited to go somewhere and I make him sit first to calm down...he's 4 years old now. I think they kind of grow out of it and as long as they will still follow commands I think it's ok (I think it's kind of cute too







)


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Christian2009Some dogs grow right out of it, some don't. She's just letting you know she's not too happy with what you're making her do...kind of throwing a tantrum.


Mandalay has 2 kinds of talking, too. Both are sleep related...One is when she is really tired and settles into her bed. She will take a DEEP breath and then let it out slowly while groaning. I can almost feel her drift off to sleep when she does this.

The other is when I "make" her get in her bed when she does not want to...like if she is chasing a cat or getting under my feet. She will pout on her way over, lay down in a huff, and then sigh/grumble loudly with a pouty look on her face.

I think as long as the dog is doing what you ask of him - let him talk about it under his breath.


----------

